

Everything About Tor [pdf] - ShaneWilton
https://ritter.vg/p/tor-v1.6.pdf

======
mirimir
There's no mention of Whonix.[0] Typically, it's a pair of VirtualBox VMs. The
host machine can be running Windows, OSX or Linux. I prefer Linux, for perhaps
obvious reasons. For stronger isolation between networking and workspace,
Whonix can be installed as VMs in Qubes[3] or on hardware.[4]

> Whonix is an operating system focused on anonymity, privacy and security.
> It's based on the Tor anonymity network[1], Debian GNU/Linux[2] and security
> by isolation. DNS leaks are impossible, and not even malware with root
> privileges can find out the user's real IP.

> Whonix consists of two parts: One solely runs Tor and acts as a gateway,
> which we call Whonix-Gateway. The other, which we call Whonix-Workstation,
> is on a completely isolated network. Only connections through Tor are
> possible.

[0] [https://www.whonix.org/](https://www.whonix.org/)

[1]
[https://www.torproject.org/about/overview.html.en](https://www.torproject.org/about/overview.html.en)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian)

[3] [https://www.whonix.org/wiki/Qubes](https://www.whonix.org/wiki/Qubes)

[4]
[https://www.whonix.org/wiki/Dev/Build_Documentation/Physical...](https://www.whonix.org/wiki/Dev/Build_Documentation/Physical_Isolation)

------
schoen
I spent a couple of hours studying an earlier version of these slides on two
successive Fridays with some coworkers. Now we know a lot more about Tor than
we ever have before.

If I had a choice about how to expand these slides to go into even more
detail, I would like to see a little more coverage of attacks, including their
feasibility and effectiveness.

------
wepple
Any chance there's a recorded talk of this? It'd be awesome to have some of
the detail filled in

------
nickpsecurity
Nice, detailed summary of Tor. Maybe the next step would be a hyperlinked one
where the points lead to specific detail on them that two other commenters
were interested in.

